

Early days in a startup - petervandijck
http://blog.getgush.com/post/3585112825/early-days

======
jdp23
Great idea blogging about the experience from very early on, and a fine job of
capturing the "so many possible features" feeling.

Not sure I'd pick Facebook as the model for execution, though.

~~~
petervandijck
I posted another one :) [http://blog.getgush.com/post/3585929252/we-threw-
away-the-wi...](http://blog.getgush.com/post/3585929252/we-threw-away-the-
wireframes)

